#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Does this have any particular meaning?

## lady v



----------


## Aradia

Does it HAVE to have any particular meaning?

----------


## lady v

The story behind this photos is that it was found on wall of an abandoned military building in an area that is said to have a profound number of ritual-based practices. Downstairs is a tree of life symbol from the Kabballah, so naturally, we figured it was in Hebrew. Our interpretation of the lettering pointed to the theory of a sacrificial invoking spell (which wouldn't have been too off course since the Kabballists rationalize the divine nature of angels (both fallen and non-fallen) in works such as, "The keys of Solomon". However, a Jewish friend told us that the lettering is not of Jewish nature. We also theorized the possibility of a poorly drawn attempt at the demon
alphabet, but didn't have anything other than an insufficient demonology book to represent our hypothethis on. I was wondering if there was any occult meaning behind it at all.

----------

